# Just Curious



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

There are those that drive the truck and those that give hand signals during the parking process. How many of you who drive truly listen to your partner. Say perhaps, they are signaling for you to come straight back...you got it...wont be long now!! But, you decide they cant possibly be right and re-adjust your aim to where it can no longer fit and you have to start all over. Come on...fess up...how many of you have done that?


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Never.....


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL. I do not trust the DW or my son. They truly stink at helping me hitch the OB. I'd rather do it myself. Sure I have to get out a lot, but at least I'm not smashing into the coupler like when they help!	Keep comming, keep comming, plenty of...BOOM!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've banned hand signals....









Do I second guess her when she hasn't yelled stop yet..... maybe once or twice....









My favorite is when hitching. "Keep comming back.... ok you're there..."

After I get out and walk back: "You're only off about 6" side to side"


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

We are close to divorce any time we hitch up our pop-up or back into a camp site. I can't wait to see what the outback brings along for excitement! He drives, I give directions, he can't do anything slowly or in small amounts which results in me telling him he has to go forward and try again. At least once every time he comes storming out of the truck in disgust to see where he actually is and I'm like, see, told you.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll probably get shot for this, but I have the same problem with DW. She's very smart, well educated, and has a professional position.

When I back up, she ALWAYS stands where I can't see her in the mirrors! Invariably I have to stop, get out, and remind her that if she can't see my grimacing face in the mirrors, I can't see her! She repositions herself, and the rest goes well. But there is that initial mental "block" of positioning.

But it's worth it to have her help, since I have to get out 4 or 5 times to go back and check positioning of the hitch ball when she's not available.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Hand signals did not work so we use walkie talkies


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My recommendation to anyone backing up is this:

1. Park beside the campsite and both people get out and survey.
2. Decide generally where the trailer needs to go.
3. Move a couple sticks to where you want the inside wheels of the trailer (inside of the turn... ideally the left wheels).
4. Driver reviews intended path of the trailer tires to get to that spot. If necessary, kick a line in the gravel.
5. Spotter moves to the side of the campsite (inside of the turn if possible, but otherwise across the street on the outside.
6. Driver gets in, rolls down windows and proceeds to back in with the trailer tires following the desired path.
7. Spotter has 1 job: Yell STOP if you get to close to something! 
8. Driver stops when tires reach sticks and puts everything in park.

Abort attempt (or at least pause it) for any of the following reasons:
a. Spotter yells stop
b. Spotter moves so they are no longer visible
c. Spotter brakes rules and starts waving hands and gesturing
d. Spotter starts having a conversation with the neighbors in the next campsite.....









Ok, so I know I left it all on the spotter, but that's life...









I would also remind everyone that you have to not only watch the trailer, but also the truck.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

My DW is directionally challenged and I suck at backing up!







Answer:----A pull through


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Nathan said:


> My recommendation to anyone backing up is this:
> 
> 1. Park beside the campsite and both people get out and survey.
> 2. Decide generally where the trailer needs to go.
> ...


Awsome advice Nathan.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup - GOTTA respond to _this_ one!!!

We're pretty proud of how we work together and the results we've had .... especially after watching the results of some others at various CGs.

In the 5yrs that we've owned a camper, there are only a hand full of times when we didn't connect the hitch (Hensley) on the *1st or 2nd* try. ....even at our 1st Rally when all the Outbackers set up a gallery to watch the Hensley in action!!! I drive while Kathy straddles the hitch and gives the hand commands for me to back up.. btw - whether hitching or backing the camper - our hand commands ALWAYS mean "the way the back end needs to move". When hitching or backing .... I drive - that's ALL I do. NO thinking!!! NO 2nd guessing. NO "double directions". KATHY gives the directionals. PERIOD!! IF there is an obstacle that the TRUCK will encounter, I am generally responsible for pointing that out to her (she's BEHIND me!!) and for keeping an eye on it. In the odd circumstance when I MIGHT think that the given direction is wrong OR if Kath should have a question re: which way the TT needs to move to get it where we want it OR that "Truck obstacle" is interfering - then I STOP, get out, we BOTH evaluate the situation, and we BOTH decide what we need to do. In the far more likely event that a "helpful" someone else steps in and decides that they really know best and they feel the need to talk to me at the same time as Kathy & I are trying to work together, I either ignore them completely (REALLY! I OFTEN DON'T EVEN KNOW THEY'RE THERE!!) or I'll thank them but let them know that we're doing okay - - "maybe [you] could just watch that corner for me...."

As we are well known for often arriving after dark, we have also employed our Rope Lights to light the path of the INSIDE of the turn into a site...sometimes another Rope at the back or along the side of the site where the TT is going to be "placed". That way, Kathy can give the directionals and I have a visual mark to guide the tires. The Rope Lights absolutely work like a CHARM!!! In 5 years, there has only been 1 site that we couldn't get the current rig into (due to a VERY narrow camp road). We pulled the radios out for that one but it still didn't work. I simply handed the steering wheel over to our traveling companion & 5th wheel/even bigger rig driver. After even MORE jockeying & radio-talk, HE got it in!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

I (DW) watch , guide & motion etc. & he(DH)humors me but I'm pretty sure he doesn't really pay any attention to me until I yell "STOP"! It works for us!


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

Some very interesting and informative responses. Can't wait to share with the DH!

Sorry...couldn't help but laugh with this one...especially c and d!!

"Abort attempt (or at least pause it) for any of the following reasons:
a. Spotter yells stop
b. Spotter moves so they are no longer visible
c. Spotter brakes rules and starts waving hands and gesturing
d. Spotter starts having a conversation with the neighbors in the next campsite....."


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

This topic is exactly why I bought a wireless backup camera. Works great and no problems before the trip starts!!!! DW is happy too I might add.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Actually, since I've had foot surgery on my right foot, my DW has been doing most of the towing - and she is doing a GREAT job. With that said, she does the backing, and after limping to the back of the trailer, we communicate via 2 hand way radios. Surprisingly, she will listen to what my verbal signals are, and again, does GREAT job.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We have been driving two different vehicles to the campground for several years. He pulls the camper and I pull the boat. So we have had lots of experience with the silent communications. It has worked for us and if all else fails the one driving climes out of the vehicle and says " If I am not backing it up to suit you then you do it!!"


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Nathan said:


> I would also remind everyone that you have to not only watch the trailer, but also the truck.


ditto on everything Nathan said...especially the last one ;-)

In generally, I try to 'ready' myself to park, but getting out and discussing where we want the camper positioned....and I usually detach the equalizer bars at some point before parking (usually when straigtened out and filling up with water).

My wife and I have slowly morphed into a set of hand signals that seem to work for us and we generally do ok when we're both in good moods ;-)

I would recommend that if you are not the "regular" driver that backs up the camper, try it every so often. That way each of you get a chance to switch roles and see things from the other perspective...which is a life lesson in itself.


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

fourwalls said:


> So we have had lots of experience with the silent communications. "


DW and I are still working out our signals, but it gets better each outing. When we first started, I had to back a pop-up uphill into our carport and get the back end within 3"of the back wall and 6" of the side wall to enable both the TT to fit and have enough room for her car to fit next to it (at the time we had 4 vehicles plus the pop-up, so it was a real logistics nightmare).

When we got the Outback, we needed to shift to a storage facility. Fortunately, our spot is directly adjacent to the entry drive, so I can pull forward while shifting over the width of the TT, straighten out the whole rig, and back in straight. To get out, I hook up without the WD bars, swing the whole rig in a circle, align the rig, and attach the WD bars and sway and exit.

When camping, we try to either reserve a space where we can align the whole rig and back in straight or find such a space when on site. Obviously, studying site maps is important beforehand.

The real difference-marker, however, has been the accumulated experience that DW and I have had in doing these set-ups/break-downs-- the more we do it, the better we get
. 
Happy Caming!!!

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Love the rules Nathan. Ok, when we had a pop-up, I used to stand right on the pop up. Dh could see me and I was perfectly aligned for getting everything hitched up. Not so much with our first TT and for some reason the Outback seems even harder. However, we still do manage to get it hitched up and the neighbors are impressed. I must add that I hate doing it while other guys are watching. I feel like I'm being judged and failing. LOL

That being said, why is it that my DH will back up blindly following the hand signals that his father or brother give him, never once, stopping to ask "are you sure" or getting out to check but insists on my showing him with my hands how much space is left? I'm sorry, but I find it very difficult to watch the hitch, watch the truck and move my hands together to indicate how close he is and get all 3 correct. I told him, either trust me or do it yourself.

susan/vt


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

One big observation I see is that the ability to direct clearly is tied to your experience at backing up. Niether my mom or my DW choose to pull the trailer. They also really struggle with directing. My Dad and I on the other had can direct each other pretty well. It's not because we are men, but because after both backing up a lot, we are simply more experienced in how things will react. That was true too for backing up different trailer types. I struggled directing him when he got his 5th wheel. Well after 7,000 miles of towing said 5th wheel, I was pretty good at directing him.








I've even noticed in this thread that several of the couples that report good results both tow the TT.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick still backs into a site and I try to give hand signals, usually I am ready to give a different hand signal by the time it's done. On the other hand, hitching up is me in the drivers seat and him giving hand signals, works very very well.


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nathan said:


> My DW is directionally challenged and I suck at backing up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We quickly learned that it was DH that was directionally challenged when it came to backing up. I'm far more comfortable behind the wheel when it comes time to park it. So for this brief period of our camping trips, my husband gets to tell ME what to do............and our marriage remains intact! We both get out to survey, agree where to put it, he stays in sight while I do the manuevering as per his instructions. Bada Bing......we're parked and setting up in no time and life is good!


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

susan/vt said:


> Love the rules Nathan. Ok, when we had a pop-up, I used to stand right on the pop up. Dh could see me and I was perfectly aligned for getting everything hitched up. Not so much with our first TT and for some reason the Outback seems even harder. However, we still do manage to get it hitched up and the neighbors are impressed. I must add that I hate doing it while other guys are watching. I feel like I'm being judged and failing. LOL
> 
> That being said, why is it that my DH will back up blindly following the hand signals that his father or brother give him, never once, stopping to ask "are you sure" or getting out to check but insists on my showing him with my hands how much space is left? I'm sorry, but I find it very difficult to watch the hitch, watch the truck and move my hands together to indicate how close he is and get all 3 correct. I told him, either trust me or do it yourself.
> 
> susan/vt


So funny!! I can really relate to your husband listening to everyone else first. Been there!

It's not that Im not good with directions...its that he does not have confidence in me yet. Point in case...I had him back up so perfectly to hitch the truck that when he got out to finish it off...it made no noise...like it usually does when it sort of slides into position. It was so perfect he thought it must be wrong and almost redid it!!


----------

